# AC Farbwerk Kompatibilität Aura Sync usw.



## Drahgo85 (16. August 2017)

*AC Farbwerk Kompatibilität Aura Sync usw.*

Hallo zusammen ich habe nach einiger Recherche leider nichts passendes gefunden und hoffe hier ein paar technische Fragen geklärt zu bekommen! 

Ich wollte gern ein AC Farbwerk mit der Beleuchtung eines Phantaks Glacier Kühlblocks kombinieren!  Ich benutze eine Aquaero  5! 

Was ich rausgefunden habe ist leider etwas verwirrend denn laut Anleitung des Farbwerk sind die Pinanschlüsse  der Reihenfolge 12v+ BRG. 
bei Aura Sync und Konsorten sind die Anschlüsse aber 12v+ GRB. 
Was mich jetzt aber verwirrt ist die Tatsache das auf den Bildern für Farbwerk kompatible Stripes von AC die Beschriftung ebenfalls 12V+ GRB ist! Stimmen dann die Bilder von Aquacomputer für ihre Stripes nicht!? 

Auf jeden Fall müsste mann sich wohl dann einen Adapter basteln der aus 12v+ GRB das ganze in BRG umtauscht damit es wieder stimmt! Von der Spannung her dürfte es ja kein Problem geben nur wären halt die Farben dann Falsch angesteuert! 

Sehe ich hier irgendwo nen Fehler? Vielleicht hatt hier ja schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht!


----------



## NOQLEMIX (16. August 2017)

*AW: AC Farbwerk Kompatibilität Aura Sync usw.*

Es scheint, als würde das originale Kabel von Aquacomputer die Anschlüsse schon tauschen, sodass man auf +GRB kommt:
Aquacomputer Anschlusskabel fur RGB-LED-Strips, weiss, 70cm | Flexlights Zubehor | Modding | Aquatuning Germany



Drahgo85 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall müsste mann sich wohl dann einen Adapter basteln der aus 12v+ GRB das ganze in BRG umtauscht damit es wieder stimmt! Von der Spannung her dürfte es ja kein Problem geben nur wären halt die Farben dann Falsch angesteuert!
> 
> Sehe ich hier irgendwo nen Fehler? Vielleicht hatt hier ja schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht!



Ja, das sollte problemlos möglich sein.


----------



## Drahgo85 (16. August 2017)

*AW: AC Farbwerk Kompatibilität Aura Sync usw.*

OK das klingt schon mal gut werde  mal schauen ob die Kabel das Drehen!


----------



## NOQLEMIX (16. August 2017)

*AW: AC Farbwerk Kompatibilität Aura Sync usw.*

Wenn man das Produktbild vergrößert, sieht man die einzelnen Adern ein Stück zwischen Stecker und Schrumpfschlauch durchgucken. Wenn AC die passenden Farben bzgl. LED-Farbe verwendet, sollte das passen.


----------



## Drahgo85 (16. August 2017)

*AW: AC Farbwerk Kompatibilität Aura Sync usw.*

Versuch macht klug! Ich bestelle mal, wenns nicht passt dann löt  ich einfach das Anschlusskabel um. Werde wahrscheinlich ums löten eh nicht drumherum kommen,  da die Stecker des Glacier auch nicht passen werden!

Vielleicht kann ja ein AC Mitarbeiter das Geheimnis ihrer Stripes und Kabel noch lüften.


----------



## SpatteL (22. August 2017)

*AW: AC Farbwerk Kompatibilität Aura Sync usw.*



Drahgo85 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ja ein AC Mitarbeiter das Geheimnis ihrer Stripes und Kabel noch lüften.


Dafür solltest du vielleicht eher im Forum von Aquacomputer nachfragen, nicht hier bei Aquatuning.


----------

